# Ticking sound in new curado



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had the new curado since they came out and I've been using it quite often. The past two wades I've noticed a ticking sound coming from the gears when I reel. I can push a little on the handle while reeling and the sound goes away but it will usually come back shortly. I've checked everything and it's all tight no play anywhere. Any ideas?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Having not seen inside of a new one, what happens if you turn it upside down and reel?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm with Drundel having not been in one. Sounds like it could be an ARP. Try the upside down reel and see if it goes away.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

push up on the thumb bar.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

If new, take it back or to a Shimano service center and get it fixed right


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The new ones don't incorporate and a/r pawl. A random tick is pretty hard to pinpoint without being able to feel or hear it.


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll give it a toss off the pier maÃ±ana and turn it over and reel. It's still super smooth but that tick has got me slightly concerned. Pardon my ignorance but I've never really been much into tearing my reels apart besides regular cleaning/greasing so I'm learning.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Gator89 said:


> I'll give it a toss off the pier maÃ±ana and turn it over and reel. It's still super smooth but that tick has got me slightly concerned. Pardon my ignorance but I've never really been much into tearing my reels apart besides regular cleaning/greasing so I'm learning.


Well, clicking stop??? You don't have to go to the water to turn it upside down and reel the thing.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Is it possible there is something inside like a piece of salt or sand?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

My reel was having the same issue after i cleaned it. I took it apart and it was the anti reverse clutch(i guess that is the proper name). I just squeezed the metal pieces closer together so it wouldnt drop as fast. As others said, turn it upsaide down and reel, if it stops then it is that piece.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The I does not have the assist stopper pawl like the older models.


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2014)

colbyntx said:


> Well, clicking stop??? You don't have to go to the water to turn it upside down and reel the thing.


Sorry been out of pocket for a while. I took it apart and cleaned it real good again and it's not clicking anymore. Hopefully this weekend I'll get to fish and I'll report back.


----------

